# Prince of Persia



## Loki (Dec 9, 2005)

Any Prince of Persia fans on MT? Got the new game? (no spoilers, I haven't played it yet.)


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 9, 2005)

I haven't played any of the games yet but I am interested. I obviously know you recommend them to me but just for kicks, give me a sales pitch on why I should play it.


----------



## Loki (Dec 9, 2005)

Compelling plot, solid graphics/animation, good voice acting, interesting puzzles, humor, acrobatic platforming and combat, sand powers - get Sands of Time.

Great combat system, scantily clad chicks and Godsmack - get Warrior Within.


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 9, 2005)

keep in mind also I only have a PS2, is it multi-platform? And are the voice actors real voice actors, or is it celebrity voicing?


----------



## Loki (Dec 9, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> keep in mind also I only have a PS2, is it multi-platform? And are the voice actors real voice actors, or is it celebrity voicing?



All three are multi-platform and they're real voice actors, except for Monica Belucci in Warrior Within, but you're not playing that game for voice acting.


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 9, 2005)

> but you're not playing that game for voice acting.


Yeah, but bad voice acting is a pet peeve for me. I'm a student of film and bad voice acting is the same as bad acting in my opinion. I like to hear the quality of somebody who knows their job and does it well.


----------



## Loki (Dec 9, 2005)

If voice acting is a main parameter for your video games, get sands of time and the two thrones, but you might have some trouble with following the latter's plot if you didn't play warrior within.


----------



## Kane (Dec 18, 2005)

Yea the Prince of Persia games are hardcore! And the prince looks so badass in the second and third games.

I have yet to play yhe second and third game though.


----------



## mj_lover (Dec 18, 2005)

sands of time has an awsonme story, warrior within, my favorite has a really really cool double weapon combat system, you can grab and throw your enimies, throw weapons, steal weapons from emimies. and i like the music. sadly the game gets a little repetative with the whole, do a level 2x, once in the present, once in the past.


----------



## Kane (Jan 30, 2006)

**Warning, Possible Spoilers**

I just beat the first game today. The ending caught me by suprise. I thought it would be a sad ending considering how pissed the Prince looks in the new game. But no, it was quite a happy ending with everything going back to normal.

BTW is Fara in the second game?


----------



## Tarot (Jan 30, 2006)

I just bought the game over the weekend, but haven't played it yet.  I haven't played any of the previous games, so is your suggestion that I look into the earlier games?


----------



## Kane (Jan 30, 2006)

Start with Sands of Time, then Warrior Within, then Two Thrones .


----------



## Loki (Feb 13, 2006)

Kane said:
			
		

> Start with Sands of Time, then Warrior Within, then Two Thrones .



That's the choronology. Prince of Persia, The Shadow and the Flame, and Prince 3D are different, unrelated stories.

Kane, Farah is back in The Two Thrones, but is absent in Warrior Within.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got the two thrones and am as far as fighting the last boss.  Had to put it away for work.  I've enjoyed the game a great deal.  The puzzles scenes are a pain in the butt when you're really after a basic hack and slash game.


----------



## Tarot (Feb 13, 2006)

I was able to get Sands of Time and Warrior Within for super cheap.   I have started Sands of Time and love it!


----------



## Loki (Feb 13, 2006)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> I've got the two thrones and am as far as fighting the last boss. Had to put it away for work. I've enjoyed the game a great deal. The puzzles scenes are a pain in the butt when you're really after a basic hack and slash game.



Prince of Persia earned it's acclaim for being a puzzle/platforming game with combat elements. If it's hardcore combat you're after, you're barking up the wrong tree. Warrior Within was criticized for shifting it's focus to combat and leaving the thematic, plot-oriented puzzle-platforming style of it's predeccesors (and successor), so while POP fans might be put off, it could suit your purposes just fine.


----------

